# Stocking tank 400l big/Large cichlids



## rocker1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi Everyone!

Im going to try to keep this brief. I need some help in stocking my rio400 (400L) 5ft tank.

My aim is to have as many big, different colourful fish (1 yellow, 1 green, 1 blue, 1 red Ect) with a few Dither Fish. My tank has rocks and wood. 2 x 2000 L Filter one with UV ( all pond solution ones. Fantastic filters btw!)

Current stock:

Angel fish x 1 large
Kribensis x 4 (1breading pair)
odessa barb x 1
Khuli loach x 4
Clown Loach x 7 biggest 5 inch
Flying fox x 1 large
Giant danio x 1
Red fined shark x 2 (4 inch)
Yoyo Loach x 2 large
Polka Dot Loach x 1
bristle nose pleco x 5

Electric blue jack dempsey (ebjd) x 1 (2.5 inch)
Red spot gold severum x 1(2.5 inch)

I got my EBJD about 1 inch and got the red spot gold severum yesterday.

so i need ideas on which other fish to get. i got a blue one, and i got a orange redish one now.

How many other big fish can i get (9 inch+)? i am willing to give some fish away to my brother.

fish that i have though about are

Paratilapia polleni (nice black)
salvini cichlid (bit to agresive?, but nice yellow!)

i will get them all at a small size. so they grow together

Dither : a few more giant danios, a few torpedo barbs?

Thank You :thumb:


----------



## mrmann (Sep 30, 2006)

With your current stocklist I would not add any centrals that will get over 9" as your current stocklist will vanish. The pollini is not a central american cichlid and in my experience these guys are very nasty indeed. If you are truly sold on owning some larger centrals I would find a type that you really like and just go with a pair and go from there. Community central/south american tanks are hard to keep as agression has a tendancey to get out of hand. If you have a huge tank you may be able to pull it off. By huge I mean 300 gallon plus. Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I haven't found Polleni to be very aggressive, except toward each other. They are; however, very predatory and grow pretty fast, so they wouldn't be a good choice. I do agree that most CA's may not be the right choice for you--it sounds like you are going more for a "semi-aggressive tank." If you want color in a semi-aggressive tank, I'd recommend one of the Australian Rainbow species. Or, since you have chosen Angelfish...why not get some more, but of a different color variety. Also other colorful semi-aggressive fish like gouramis would be a good choice. I think you'll find most large CA's to be too disruptive for what you are going for.

If you really want a variety of large colorful cichlids, you'll likely need to start your stocklist over from scratch. It can easily be done in your tank, but you currently have too many fish which are difficult to mix with large CA's.


----------



## rocker1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you for your reply.

as mentioned i dont mind giving some fish to my brother such as the angels, barbs flying fox ect

i do really want some big fish so i dont mind starting over again

ones i would keep.

Electric blue jack dempsey (ebjd) x 1 (2.5 inch)
Red spot gold severum x 1(2.5 inch)
Clown Loach x 7 biggest 5 inch
Polka Dot Loach x 1
Yoyo Loach x 2 large
bristle nose pleco

i have plenty of hiding space with large rocks and large bogwood.

*** got a video of my tank not the best video but it might help.






i do like the Paratilapia polleni. can i mix any other large ciclids? (ie not from ca)

i said 9" because i would like 4-5 large fish if not that then 7-8 medium size colourful ones.

i know the ebjd will grow to 7-9" and the red spot to about 10"

Thank you


----------



## mrmann (Sep 30, 2006)

you could always try for something in the african cichlid department like a venustus or any of the larger varieties. they should go ok together as long as its a male only tank.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Large Malawi Haps would be a good choice....except that I'd hesitate to put many of them (like a Venustus) with either a Severum or EBJD. They will be much too boisterous, and will likely harass your current fish.

One Malawi that would work with your current fish, and add a lot of color is Copadichromis Borleyi. They are a Utaka (an open water plankton/invertebrate eater) and are relatively peaceful. A male, which is the colorful one, will reach 8 inches and they grow relatively quickly. From Lake Tanganyika, Cyphotilapia Frontosa are generally very peaceful, and are impressive as adults. They grow rather slowly though, but males can reach over a foot, not counting the tail fin. There are also a few CA cichlids that would work. A. Robertsoni also reach about 9 or 10 inches, are usually peaceful toward other species, and are nicely colored as adults.


----------



## rocker1 (Jun 23, 2012)

wow im loving the Copadichromis Borleyi! would this change colour if there are no females? or do they change colours when they are in "different moods"

like the ebjd & severum will always stay the colour they are right?

im not sure if the ebjd & severum are male or female to young to sex i guess.

if they grow slowly it better as *** read the ebjd will grow slow aswel.

so far the ones im thinking about

Rainbow cichlid: (CA)
Copadichromis Borleyi (Malawi, if they stay the same colour )
Hypsophrys nicaraguensis (Nicaragua Cichlid)
Firemouth Cichlid

some V.large may to big for my tank:
Vieja synspilum (Fire Head, Quetzal Cichlid)
Regans Cichlid

also another question how many can i have.

ahhh decisions decisions! (btw please let me know if im going completely the wrong direction lol)


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

C.Borleyi males can intensify their colors, but unless it's getting bullied--will usually keep most of it's coloration, even without females. Rainbow cichlids and firemouths would work fine. Veija species can be quite aggressive at times, and may be a problem in your tank. 
Another Malawi option would be Crytocara Moori--both males and females show similar coloration. Males reach 10 inches. I wouldn't do them with a Borleyi in a tank less than 6 feet, but would make a good replacement.


----------



## rocker1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Just went brought a firemouth and rainbow fish today.

Im considering sticking to ca cichlids because *** read othe Internet that other cichlids won't "understand" each other?


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

> Im considering sticking to ca cichlids because I've read othe Internet that other cichlids won't "understand" each other?


--Total myth. CA cichlids are able to "understand" non-cichlid species aren't they? There is usually less aggression between CA's and Africans than between two CA's which will see each other as rivals.


----------

